# SPD-Schuh für den Alltag/Laufen



## Rincewind79 (2. September 2016)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem alltagstauglichen SPD-Schuh und habe dabei folgendes Problem:

Bei meinen Northwave MTB-Schuhen waren die Cleats kurz nach dem kauf noch tief genug in der Sohle, so dass man auch gut laufen kann, ohne dass man die Cleats auf dem Gehweg zerstört. Jetzt ist die Sohle besonders vorne leicht abgenutzt und die Cleats stehen sichtbar ab. Meine aktuellen Cleats sind dadurch schon wieder völlig runter und müssen getauscht werden. Wenn ich jetzt aber neue Cleats montiere, kann ich laufen mit den Schuhen komplett vergessen.

Daher suche ich einen Schuh, der
a) halbwegs gut zum Laufen geeignet ist
b) halbwegs dezent aussieht
c) die Cleats möglichst tief in der Sohle sitzen hat (hierzu finde ich in den Shops leider gar keine Angabe)

Was mich an den Northwave in der Kombination besonders ärgert, dass der Oberschuh noch absolut neuwertig aussieht, aber die Sohle schon so abgewetzt ist und sich nicht tauschen lässt. Will die eigentlich nicht frühzeitig entsorgen müssen.

P.S.: Meine Füße sind eher breit und Clickies sind Crank Brother Candy. Stehen Shimano-Cleats vielleicht weniger raus?


----------



## Tifftoff (3. September 2016)

Shimano SH-MT71 fahre ich seit 5 Jahren im Alltag, durch die Vibramsohle selbst zum wandern geeignet.
Wasserdicht durch Goretex, die Cleats stehen noch nicht über.
Auch die Ferse rutscht beim Laufen nicht hinten aus dem Schuh raus, was ich schon bei anderen Schuhen erlebt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rincewind79 (3. September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp! Kann einer sagen, ob CB und Shimano unterschiedlich abstehen bei den Cleats?


----------



## Tifftoff (3. September 2016)

Die Shimanos sind 6mm hoch, gemessen montiert am Schuh mit dem Messschieber.
Deine CB kannst Du ja messen


----------



## knetis (7. September 2016)

Ich habe sowohl crankbrothers als auch shimano Cleats/Pedale. Die crankbrothers fahre ich am Enduro mit 5.10 Maltese falcon und die Shimano am Tourer mit Shimano CT 70.
Ich habe Cleats und Schuhe schon untereinander getauscht und kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:

Die Shimano Cleats sind nicht so hoch wie CB, aber da die CB Cleats nunmal aus Messing sind, halten sie einfach nicht so lange. Die Shimano Cleats sind deutlich langlebiger.
Generell sind die Cleats in den Shimano Schuhen besser "geschützt". Soll heißen die Sole ist dicker, oder aber die Aussparung ist tiefer.
Der Shimano Schuh ist genial bequem und auch zum laufen super. Allerdings ist es für mich ein sommerschuh.


----------



## nightwolf (7. September 2016)

knetis schrieb:


> (...) Die Shimano Cleats sind nicht so hoch wie CB, aber da die CB Cleats nunmal aus Messing sind, halten sie einfach nicht so lange. Die Shimano Cleats sind deutlich langlebiger. (...)


Ich hab immer nur ganz normale Shimano Cleats benutzt. Die haben sich nie durch das Zu-Fuss-Gehen abgenutzt bzw. zumindest nie so stark,  dass das der entscheidende Punkt bezueglich 'Lebensdauer Ende' wurde.
Ob es nun hoerbar geschraddelt hat beim Laufen (was auf Ueberstand hindeuten wuerde) oder nicht, hat da nie einen Unterschied gemacht. 

Grundsaetzlich fuer den Alltag wollen die meisten Leute eher unauffaellige Schuhe, ohne Klett-Schnallen. _Aber sowas ist sowieso Geschmackssache  _


----------



## randinneur (7. September 2016)

Rincewind79 schrieb:


> Daher suche ich einen Schuh, der
> a) halbwegs gut zum Laufen geeignet ist
> b) halbwegs dezent aussieht
> c) die Cleats möglichst tief in der Sohle sitzen hat (hierzu finde ich in den Shops leider gar keine Angabe)



Mavic Crossride Elite. Günstig, robust, ultrabequem - beim Laufen und beim Fahren. Und sieht halt nicht so aus, wie ein transformermäßiger XC Schuh. Fand ich super. Eher was für breitere Füße. Sonst ein TOP-Schuh.

Ich fahr jetzt den Giro Terraduro. Hier ist die Sohle konkav und der Cleat wirklich versenkt in der Sohle - Hier würde ich mit den Candys aufpassen, ob das nicht beim Ein- und Ausstieg stört. In schwarz finde ich den auch noch ganz dezent. Eher was für Schmalfüßer wie mich. Gibts aber auch in breit.


----------



## Rincewind79 (8. September 2016)

Der Terraduro gefällt mir optisch ganz, aber auch nicht billig. Der FiveTen Kestrel Lace sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Bei BMO könnte ich auch Vor Ort anprobieren, mal sehen, was die sonst noch haben.


----------



## randinneur (8. September 2016)

Rincewind79 schrieb:


> aber auch nicht billig.



Man könnte auch sagen: überteuert. Verarbeitung und Material sind Welten von Sidi entfernt, die auch so viel kosten. Der Epic wäre auch eine Variante.

Bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat immer noch Shimano mMn.

Ansonsten schau mal HIER.


----------



## Rincewind79 (9. September 2016)

Ja, der Epic macht was her. Und mit 375g auch eine ganze Ecke leichter. Viele von den SPD-Schuhen gehen Richtung 1kg für das Paar, das finde ich schon etwas viel. Da spart man am Bike jedes Gramm und dann sind die Schuhe so schwer.

Den verlinkten Artikel lese ich mir gleich mal durch, danke dafür!


----------



## mtb-police (12. September 2016)

Ich kenne deine persönlichen Anforderungen jetzt nicht wirklich, aber grundsätzlich solltest du dir mal den VAUDE Yara TR angucken. Ist ein eher sommerlich-ausgerichteter SPD-Schuh. Der Cleat-Bereich muss zunächst aufgeschnitten werden (kann auch ohne Cleats getragen werden) und sitzt schon etwas tiefer. Zum Laufen und im Alltag ist dieser Schule auf jeden Fall traumhaft. Das Aussehen ist etwas alternativ, allerdings gefällt es mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rincewind79 (12. September 2016)

Der sieht auch gut aus, wie ein moderner Trekkingschuh. Allgemein scheint Vaude viele Alltags-SPD-Shuhe im Angebot zu haben, wie z.B. den Kimon oder Kelby.


----------

